# Finishline Wheels



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Has anyone here purchased 18" GTO wheels from them?


----------



## serotonin (Mar 15, 2010)

I bought a wheel from that place 5-18-10. It took a little while for him to respond to me and ship the wheel, but not too bad. It was maybe a few business days, but I was on his case on day two, because I found out the place has an F with the BBB.

Other than the slight delay in communication and shipment, everything after was great. The wheel looks brand new, zero signs of flaws. I would buy from him again, just beware you might need to have a little patience with the guy, but for the price I guess a slip on customer service is tolerable for me.

Order Detail
-------------------------------
A-06593U20: 18x8 2006 PONTIAC GTO
...Style: ALLOY WHEEL, 18 X 8, 5 SPOKES
...Finish: SILVER (OEM RIM)
...Qty: 1 Total: $189.00
-------------------------------
Subtotal: $189.00
Tax: $0.00
Shipping: $18.00
-------------------------------
Grand Total: $207.00

Here's the link I ordered off:

PONTIAC OEM RIMS PONTIAC FACTORY WHEELS STOCK RIM CHROME REPLICA WHEEL USED RIMS PONTIAC Wheels PONTIAC OEM RIMS PONTIAC FACTORY WHEELS STOCK RIM CHROME REPLICA WHEEL USED RIMS PONTIAC Rims


----------

